# Enclosure for a Sand/Goulds Monitor



## Matt_Lindsay (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm looking at getting a Sand monitor at the moment and have been advised that an enclosure 6' long, 2' deep and 4' high (1' of sand in the bottom) would be OK if I let it out for a run a couple of times a week. I would also have an elevated basking area accessable by branches/ramps so ther would be some extra space there.

This seems fairly compact for a monitor of this size. Does anyone have any experience with the Sand monitor and know how it would go in an enclosure this size?

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## cris (Oct 16, 2008)

I havnt kept sandies before but thats way smaller than anything i would keep them in. It is well below any sort of size reccomendations i have heard of. I think they would probably be OK in something that small but i personally wouldnt get them if i couldnt provide something decent. I would go for atleast 4square meters in floorspace.


----------



## Matt_Lindsay (Oct 16, 2008)

Hmm, I might be able to make the floor 8' x 2', possibly even 8'x 3'. I'll have to check bunnings for the materials


----------



## coz666 (Oct 16, 2008)

you must have a huge house, best kept outside really.
2 x small - adults (up to 40cm) svl
min requirement 5ft x 2ft x 3ft high
outside
full mature need 8ft x 5ft x 5ft
great climbers and diggers if out side dig down at least 100cm to start your fenceing


----------



## channi (Oct 16, 2008)

2 foot y 1.5 is big enough


----------



## cris (Oct 16, 2008)

There a a few general "rules", about what size a goanna cage should be most suggest minimum size of about 2x total length by 3x total length. In my experience this "rule" is a very good guide.


----------



## JJS. (Oct 16, 2008)

While always keeping in mind that these guys cover a ****load of ground in the wild...


----------



## Matt_Lindsay (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks guys,

Looks like I should look at getting something smaller until I can set up an outdoor enclosure. I'm thinking Ridgetail Monitors.


----------

